# New lizard



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Another cage i made , his new home


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Checking it out


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, i know how big they get and how mean they can be


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I know he cannot stay in this set up for life,but it will last a wile,hope to get him under control in the next few weeks,then i can get some better pic's


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like a nice set up man. Monitors are alot of fun once you can get them to settle down. Good luck


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice monitor


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Physco 1...

If I might make a suggestion about your cage....it would be a good idea to move the hardware cloth (wire) you have covering the vent hole to the OUTSIDE of the cage. I've seen MANY herps rub their noses completely raw on a setup like that. Just a suggestion, mind you!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nice setup bro..and monitor!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Physco 1...
> 
> If I might make a suggestion about your cage....it would be a good idea to move the hardware cloth (wire) you have covering the vent hole to the OUTSIDE of the cage. I've seen MANY herps rub their noses completely raw on a setup like that. Just a suggestion, mind you!


 Thanks for the suggestion,thats why i posted this,to get more input







had a 6' monitor years ago,can't recal all the things to take into consideration,this guy is unable to reach the vents at this time,but i will move them soon


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

im from malaysia and they are every where here you might want to get a big water bowl ... they like going for a dip ... they are also known as water monitors

did you know they use monitor lizards as indicators of dead bodies during natural disarsters casue they are attracted to the rotting bodies

what do you feed it man ?
mice


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

i knew some one would say somthing about the water lol,i took the 1st pic's before the water dish,and yes he likes to swim,can't wait till the weather is warmer so he can swim out side in a big ass pond i an seting up just for him


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow a whole pond for him, u sound like a great owner!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

A pond with a waterfall will look awesome in my yard


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> i knew some one would say somthing about the water lol,i took the 1st pic's before the water dish,and yes he likes to swim,can't wait till the weather is warmer so he can swim out side in a big ass pond i an seting up just for him


 wow - is he ever going to be spoiled!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very cool. How big does this species get?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Excellent pics, and nice enclosure!

salvator are wonderful varanids, and they grow much quicker than most people realize if fed a quality diet and given ful spectrum lighting..
Keep us posted on its growth..


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey crockeeper,i was told this is the best light to use,what do you think ? have this and a fluorescent tube fixture in it at this time.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I prefer Vita lights, and natural sunlight, but there are several other flourescent fixtures made with very high UVA/B outputs...reptisun and others...
as far as heat goes, I use ceramic heat emmiters, *especially* in enclosures with large amounts of water, as they do not shatter when water gets splashed onto them when they are on and hot...a lesson learned after retrieving broken pieces of glass out of MANY more than one enclosure...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

weet lookin monitor my friend keeps nile monitors and they a nasty bastards


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you do know they get 8' and have super stinky poop


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you do know they get 8' and have super stinky poop










i know,thats why i got him


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

wow man i was going to get a monitor too but instead i got an iguana how big does that one get and if you dont mind me asking how much was her ?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

how much did he cost you?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet monitor dude. I used to have a tegu awhile ago.


----------

